# Samsung Galaxy S7 Cases



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

Has anyone any idea if any wholesalers are stocking the Galaxy S7 & S7 Edge. I've had the usual, they'll be in this week response & when I've followed it up, 'It will be another couple of weeks' response. Thanks in advance


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

We are very close. One to two weeks. We have the cases, finishing the insert design.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## logamiller (May 13, 2016)

I am a smaller vendor who has been selling S7 PC/TPU cases for the last month. Do not currently have the edge though.


----------



## UCDISPLAY (Mar 19, 2016)

how many you need? we have then in: Aluminum insert, 3D, tpu, and bumper.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

:: Post moved to the Referrals and Recommendations section. Feel free to now offer your own services to the original poster. ::​

Be careful offering your product or services outside of the Referrals & Recommendations section. It's against the rules. 

If you think a thread belongs in Referrals/Recommendations, hit the Report Bad Post button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about violating our Rules on Self Promotion / Advertising  guidelines.


----------

